# A "Sign"?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

A buddy and his wife visited me and my wife at camp last week. We had some great fishing for northern pike. His yellow lab was expecting to deliver in another 10 days or so.....but started looking for a place to nest late one evening.
We quickly put together a whelping box and by the next morning there were 5 male and 5 female puppies (all black).

I lost my lab two winters ago at the age of 15, a truly great hunter.

My friend says it will soon be time for me to pick a pup.
My son asked "Dad, how the hell much more of a sign do you need?"

Thoughts?

Oldfireguy


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

So post pixs of your new pup :thumb: Congrats :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

It's a clear sign. I'll second pics of your new hunting buddy.

Do it...

Do it...

Gunny


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ditto to all the above...and then some.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

MSG Rude said:


> Ditto to all the above...and then some.


Also agree with this one! Hope you didn't have a different color picked out. All blacks! WOW


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup, it definitely sounds like a sign that it is time for a new puppy. Labs really are great companions to have. Mine is sitting next to me chewing on a treat as I type this and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Haven't picked the pup....yet, but I'll be getting a female. Her official name will be "Coldwater Camp's Dakota Girl".

Thanks for the encouragment.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

oldfireguy said:


> Haven't picked the pup....yet, but I'll be getting a female. Her official name will be "Coldwater Camp's Dakota Girl".
> 
> Thanks for the encouragment.


Glad you are getting another great friend!! Please keep us posted ok! It takes time to move on but we always seem to make it happen! If you can? post some pictures of the new girl in town!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

MIne was a choclate labby. Had spanish name that translated to english a bit of choclate, Chip for short.I had her 17 great years and miss her very much. she has been gone 2 years now.

Labs are great dogs.

I also like my Visula but she to is getting old now too.

 Al


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The new lab is going to like that sod house. Sounds like you'll be busy!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Peer pressure.....works every time.


----------

